# Alcala la Real



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are considering moving to Alcala la Real to make a permanent home and wondered if anyone can offer advice. We do not have any children so it's mainly information on the standard and quality of life in Alcala e.g. Availability of work/jobs and access to the major cities and the coast. If anyone can recommend a good local estate agent that would be great. Is there an Expat community in Alcala?
We may also buy a small business but do not know if that would be a good move, are there sufficient tourist numbers and or local people to support a small a business.

Any general information and help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Alan,

What work experience have you both got already ?

E.g. Qualified teacher, nurse, engineer et cetera


Do you mean Alcala de Henares ?


Regards, Dave


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> What work experience have you both got already ?
> 
> ...


No - Alacal de Real it is near Granada.

My wife is qualified medical receptionist and I work in IT. But to be honest the idea of getting away from the rat race appeals so we will probably look for no pressure jobs or a small business.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi again,

OK, well 2.5 million people are unemployed in Spain at theis moment in time, so unless you speak a good level of Spanish and are qualified to degree level or higher then you would almost certainly be better off starting a small business.

What business ideas have you already ?

The thing to remember is that most expats return to the UK within 12 months and the main reason is lack of money; which is hardly surprising as well paid employment is hard to find.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> But to be honest the idea of getting away from the rat race appeals so we will probably look for no pressure jobs ...


Your problem is that there are LOADS of others looking for those jobs too. Now here's the catch - there aren't many - and those that exist go to friends/relatives. That or you're VERY lucky.

As for small businesses - be aware that you'll be up against LOADS of others too. Spain is full of small businesses and they're ruthlessly exploited. 

I know several companies (incl IT) who've shut as their income was simply NOT covering rising costs. And they were busy. Also be aware that payment terms here can be LONG - 90days is standard - 180 days not uncommon.


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

*It all depends*



Alan Huyton said:


> We are considering moving to Alcala la Real to make a permanent home and wondered if anyone can offer advice. We do not have any children so it's mainly information on the standard and quality of life in Alcala e.g. Availability of work/jobs and access to the major cities and the coast. If anyone can recommend a good local estate agent that would be great. Is there an Expat community in Alcala?
> We may also buy a small business but do not know if that would be a good move, are there sufficient tourist numbers and or local people to support a small a business.
> 
> Any general information and help would be very much appreciated.


Hello Alan, 
I currently live not far from Alcala and work in Alcala. I happen to collaborate with a real estate agent. Please feel free to get in touch.
For when it comes to working, while I agree there is massive unemployment, it is daft to say that no one moving here will for sure not get a job...A lot will depend on your spanish and on your willing to work. There is here a great, though not too big, english community. The mayoress of Alcala la Real is investing into its foreign community and has launched a program of integration for foreigners. I have plenty of info and will be happy to answer your questions.

Best and hopefully see you soon

Fran


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I worked for a Spaniard who sell's commerical properties and businesses to Expats from Northern Europe. The trouble with Expat businesses is that very few survive due to the following:

1. Spanish Landlords charge extortionate rents (if you don't buy freehold)
2. Spaniards rarely use Expat businesses so you'll be reliant on Expats. 
3. Lack of experience and market research.
4. No back up plan/finances if the business fails.

The amount of Expats I've met who wanted to run a bar (despite having no previous experience) was truely shocking!! I understand that people coming to Spain want the independance of when and where they work but it's a dog eat dog situation when it comes to business; I've never run my own business in my own country, let alone trying to tackle running one in another country, especially where rules are different as well as having to learn a new language!

Sorry if I come across as negative, my sole intention is to highlight the negative points as I've seen many people see their dreams become nightmares.....and all because they left their roase tinted specs on and didn't plan.

Good luck!


----------

